# Trees & shrubs



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

Everyones been looking for trees and shrubs for bees.This place here has alot to look at you might like,but i don't know if they have a web page.They are cheaper then most places i have ordered from.

Vernon Barnes & Son Nursery
p.o. box 250f8 McMinville,Tenn 37111
PH(931)668-8576

They do have a mail order catalog.


----------

